# اريد انشاء مصنع صغير لتجديد بطاريات السيارات



## moh30 (27 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين هل هناك من يساعدني في فكرة اعادة تصنيع ثاني اكسيد الرصاص التالف الموجود في المركم الرصاصي المأخوذ من بطارية مستهلكة و اعادة تصنيع لكي يصبح من جديد رصاص مؤكسد قادر علي نقل الكهرباء و لكم جزيل الشكر :56:


----------



## fgrwdv (3 يوليو 2009)

انا تعرفت على شخص سوري وبالفعل زرتة بسوريا وكنت افكر ان اعمل مصنع بطاريات وعملت دراسة كاملة وهو بالفعل عندة كل ما تريدة عن صناعة البطاريات وهو بريدة كالتالي
××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين


----------



## محمداديب (19 أبريل 2011)

انا محمد من سورية حلب عندي معمل بطاريات سيارات وعندي معمل صهر للرصاص از بدك اي شي انا في الخدمة اخي الغالي


----------



## mohamed_elbdawy (20 مايو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم مراحل تجديد البطاريات تنقسم الى عدة مراحل
المؤحلة الاولى ) صهر الواح الرصاص وتحتاج الى فرن صهر دوار ويحتاج الى مساحة كبيرة لكبر حجمه الذى لا يقل ابعاده عن 8 امتار وارتفاع 2 متر ويعمل بالسولار وطاقته الانتاجية 5 طن فى الوردية ونسبة استخلاص معدن الرصاص تكون حوالى 65% بمعنى طن الواح البطاريات يعطى 650 كيلو خام رصاص يتم صبها فى صورة قوالب وثمن الفرن حوالى 75 الف جنيه مصرى
المرحلة الثانية ) معالجة خام الرصاص داخلا فران صهر اصغر مقاس 1متر طولى *70 سم ويعمل بالسولار او الغاز ويتم داخل هذه الافران اضافة مركبات خاصة بنسب محددة لتغير خواصه الكهربائية والكيميائة وهذه الافران لها تجهيزات خاصة لخلط مصهور المعدن و العناصر الاخرى بعدها يتم صب المعدن فى قوالب حسب مقاس كل بطارية وثمن الفرن 15 الاف جنيه مصرى
المرحلة الثالثة ) مرحلة اضافة بودر الرصاص ومعجون كميائى خاص على الالواح وتنقسم الالواح الى قسمين موجبة وسالبة تركب في البطارية حسب الترتيب
وزيادة فى التوضيح ارفق بعض الصور للفرن الكبير واحد الفران الصغيرة اثناء تصنيعى لها
وارجو ان اكون وفقت فى الشرح وشكرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/b


كود:


[CODE]

[/CODE]:1:*


----------



## Abu Maan (23 مايو 2011)

مشروع ممكن يكون جيد ولكن ليس لدي اي فكرة عنه


----------



## mohamed_elbdawy (24 مايو 2011)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع جيد
ولكن نسب نجاحه (كا مشروع متكامل ) تختلف من بلد الى اخرى حسب طبيعة كل بلد
فا اذا كنت من دول الخليج يمكنك اقامة المرحلة الاولى من المشروع ( صهر الالواح الرصاصية للبطاريات )واستخلاص خام الرصاص منها وبيعه على صورة قوالب
اما ان كنت من دولة من هذه الدول ( مصر+السودان+الاردن+سوريا+لبنان+اليمن+فلسطين+الجزائر+المغرب) يعتبر المشروع ناجح ومربح جدا
لاحتياج السوق لهذا التخصص
كما يمكنك اقامة المشروع كاملة او اختيار مرحلة واحدة من المراحل الثلاثة فى البداية
والله الموفق لكلمن يسعى للرزق الحلال
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*


----------



## queenandking (15 يونيو 2013)

اي الصور المرفقه و ارجو ابلشكر للتوضيح


----------



## aaed abdallah (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*لو تكرمت التوضيح اكثر*

اخي العزيز مشكور كثير على الافكار الابداعية...لكن من خلال دراستي للموضوع. اعرفت انه في مواد تضاف مع ثاني اكسيد الرصاص عند صهره التي هي المرحلة الاولى لتعزل الاكسيد عن الرصاص ويصبح لدي رصاص نقي اتمنى ان تعرفنا على هده المواد........ اعرف بعض المواد مثل الفحم الحجري وبودرة الحديد هدا في المرحلة الأولى والمرحلة التانية يوضع صودا كاوية لكن اتمنى ان توضح كل المواد وكيفية استعمالها في المراحل الثلاث ..وما هي مكونات المعجون المضاف مع بودرة الرصاص ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

